# Turn off AC/fan quickly



## TDLI (Jun 6, 2018)

Just recently found out that by holding down the fan button for about 2 seconds, this will turn off the AC/Heat completely.

Before we knew about this, we would press the fan once to bring up the menu then the power icon on the left to turn it off.

Just thought to share this neat short cut.


----------



## TDLI (Jun 6, 2018)

Glad to see this information was so well received. Someone should make a brief video to demonstrate this.


----------



## Mistersandman (Sep 23, 2017)

Maybe because it was already covered here: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/v9-features-easter-eggs-and-shortcuts.9082/


----------

